# Opinions on this horse [=



## bexcy-bee (10 June 2011)

Me again, annoying you all 

I am seeing this chappie tonight, so tell me what you think please 

Really looking forward, as I really like him, but please open my eyes up to anything unusual with it 



















thanks in advance

bexcy-bee x


----------



## skychick (10 June 2011)

im not very good at finding faults with horses....but that noseband looks way too tight and doesnt look like his saddle fits in the second pic! 
but those things can be changed....so if you like him...buy buy buy :-D


----------



## Amymay (10 June 2011)

Details please........


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 June 2011)

It's hard to tell with no nice side on confo shot. Hopefully he's lovely in the flesh.


----------



## nikCscott (10 June 2011)

Judging by how fluffy he is and how bare the trees behind are I expect he look a bit different now have you seen any up to date pictures?

Gorgeous colour, kind eye and lovely great big ears. how old? (I'm guessing young), obviously needs work and muscle etc but if he's young he's bound to. Tide strainght onto the post  sorry pet hate! 

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## zangersheide (10 June 2011)

If as one poster says, the saddle doesn't fit, depending how long and if he has worked in it expect to have to have body work, but if you like him thats a minor thing that can be fixed


----------



## YasandCrystal (10 June 2011)

He looks a sweet gangly baby with a kind eye. I like him (front feet toes look rather long, but obviously correctable). How old is he? TB x?


----------



## Spotsrock (10 June 2011)

Hi, how big is he supposed to be please?? Looks quite friendly and genuine no major faults I that I can see.


----------



## only_me (10 June 2011)

When was photo taken?  Appears to still be in his winter woolies!


----------



## bexcy-bee (10 June 2011)

amymay said:



			Details please........
		
Click to expand...

15.3, bred to race but wasn't fast enough to race, then went to polo home, where his legs grew to big to be useful (?) Then this lady brought him, and  dont think she has done too much with him. 6yrs old, hoping to sj/event him.

Btw, just in case anyone read my previous thread, this isn't the one with sarcoids [=

I started off this search as no cobs, no tbs, no greys/bays nothing older than 4. Hmmmm, I'm not too good at hitting my criteria  At least he is the height Im looking for! lol

bexcy-bee x


----------



## Hoofprints in the Snow (10 June 2011)

Looks young with growing and filling out to do, hard to tell in photos but he looks a nice sort to me.  I think the bridle he is in is too tight at the browband, throat lash and noseband and two different saddles one looks a bit like a racing saddle to me.  These points are sortable you would get a correctly fitted bridle and saddle for him if you bought him.  I think he has potential I like him. (obviously seeing in the flesh and at all angles would be an advantage)


----------



## Amymay (10 June 2011)

6yrs old, hoping to sj/event him.
		
Click to expand...

I'm shocked.  I thought you'd say he was 3 years at the most.

Go look at him (praying he has more condition on him).  Pay close attention to his legs, especially his feets as they look very long in the photo's you've posted.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Snow (10 June 2011)

I was thinking about three also.


----------



## bexcy-bee (10 June 2011)

amymay said:



			I'm shocked.  I thought you'd say he was 3 years at the most.

Go look at him (praying he has more condition on him).  Pay close attention to his legs, especially his feets as they look very long in the photo's you've posted.
		
Click to expand...

Im not sure when the photos were taken (I'm rubbish at spotting things like weather indicators), but he does look long, scraggly and gangy! lol Maybe the pics were used when she brought him?

I will get soem more pictures tonight, and post them, and get your thoughts on that [=

Thankyou everyone xD

Im really excited about this one, something about him gives me a good feeling already! haha

bexcy-bee x


----------



## lara b (10 June 2011)

I would have a good look at his teeth


----------



## Chestnutmare (10 June 2011)

awww he looks really sweet and genuine photo of him does make him look younger than 6, so maybe just check that out, his front feet do look long also, although rest looks just soo babyish and the pics aren't that great for confo.

tack can all be replaced, as the one's being used in the pics are certainly for him, none of it fits too well.

Looks like a lovely lad though, let us know how you get on with him.. and up to date piccies


----------



## misst (10 June 2011)

He looks very young but sweet but he looks a bit poor to me? Nice face though!

ETS oh my goodness! 6? He looks much younger - very like my rising 3yo!
He has had a lot of homes for something so young looking. I think for me that would put me off but I am a suspicious person.


----------



## Luci07 (10 June 2011)

He does look very poor and it is going to take you a long time to muscle him up, realistically I would say at least 6 months before he starts to look better, more like a year till he is where he should be. The shots aren't great so its hard to tell but I am another one who think his feet look way too long. Hard to see if that is related to sloping pasterns or just lack of shoeing and an overly long toe. Also (and this is a big point to take into consideration) - you don't really know what you are buying because he could be a very very different horse when actually fed and muscled up.

He is pretty, I like his face but I would be careful...I know its not what you want to hear but take a long look at him and if you can, video him so you can look at him, calmly and away from the owner to see what you really think..


----------



## ellie_e (10 June 2011)

Have a good look at feet when you get there! He looks very young/green! nice eye though


----------



## bexcy-bee (10 June 2011)

Luci07 said:



			He does look very poor and it is going to take you a long time to muscle him up, realistically I would say at least 6 months before he starts to look better, more like a year till he is where he should be. The shots aren't great so its hard to tell but I am another one who think his feet look way too long. Hard to see if that is related to sloping pasterns or just lack of shoeing and an overly long toe. Also (and this is a big point to take into consideration) - you don't really know what you are buying because he could be a very very different horse when actually fed and muscled up.

He is pretty, I like his face but I would be careful...I know its not what you want to hear but take a long look at him and if you can, video him so you can look at him, calmly and away from the owner to see what you really think..
		
Click to expand...

No, its not what I want to hear, but it's what I need to hear 

Im not too worried if he changes when he bulks up, Ive always had dificult ponies/horses as mum couldnt afford a perfect made one, so Ive worked on them, and have a sticky bum!  Also just broken one in from literally wild, so that doesn't bother me at all lol.

Im hoping he will be in better condition when we see him, as some lovely HHO people pointed out, it looks like the pictures were taken in winter, so we shall see!

I shall go with my eyes very much open, look, double check and triple check everything. I think I have a pretty good eye in the flesh, but its always good for lovely people to point out more for me to see 

I shall get OH to film me ride him, take sideways pics etc, and post on here tonight, so look out for it! haha

bexcy-bee x


----------



## mollichop (10 June 2011)

Not implying that you aren't but are you taking anyone (else) experienced with you? 

I think with him it would be useful to have a 2nd pair of impartial eyes as you say you have a good feeling about him and may miss a few question marks.

Could be promising but have a really good look at his feet/movement and double check his age as I agree he looks a real baby.


----------



## Luci07 (10 June 2011)

I am a sucker for a gray (now own a dapple gray) but yes - take lots of film, and look again in the quiet of your home. Amazing how much your opinion can vary away from the "OMG he could be mine!" atmosphere..


----------



## Kenzo (10 June 2011)

There not the most flattering of photos.

He looks a bit poor for a 6yr old unless he's not done much for a while and is under condition a little and lacking muscle, if he's just been chucked in a field for a while over winter and not had that much attention shall we say then he's not going to look his best so you need to look beyond that.

Very sweet face, could be a lovely looking horse and a differnt animal in a years time, can't really tell much about his confo from the angles of the photos, only thing you can do is just go and see him, really have a good go over him and his movement, sometimes feet can be sorted, if your wanting to event or even just do basic RC type stuff he needs to have all the basics there confo wise, so as sweet as he may be, remember what your looking for and what your buying for, don't fall in love with him for the wrong reasons.

Good Luck, hope is everything you want though.


----------



## Mildred (10 June 2011)

His pasterns look very sloping but it's hard to tell from those photos. He'd look smart with a bit of muscle and topline!


----------



## Ranyhyn (10 June 2011)

Poor devil, I almost want you to have him so he never has to be seen out looking so scraggly! BUT as you are aware with condition and proper care he will look stunning and may change his disposition - be biased and as someone said on the event horse thread ... imagine you are buying him for another and have to justify your purchase!  He looks sweet, glad its not me looking, he'd be home already


----------



## FMM (10 June 2011)

He looks terribly poor - no top line at all.  I would worry if he still looks like this as I bet you could get a temperament change when he is well covered and feeling good about life.

Also, you say you had certain criteria on your search - am intrigued as to what the criteria could be that would lead you to this particular horse?


----------



## Damnation (10 June 2011)

He could well be 6. I think the lack of topline and the winter woolies make him look alot younger then he is!!
Angles arne't great so its hard to tell, I will be looking for your pics tonight 
You were looking for a youngster so if he turns out to be younger its no *massive* deal (bar the fact you have been decieved!!) but he looks like he has a nice face and kind eye.
All you can do is go along and see if you click with him


----------



## bexcy-bee (10 June 2011)

FMM said:



			He looks terribly poor - no top line at all.  I would worry if he still looks like this as I bet you could get a temperament change when he is well covered and feeling good about life.

Also, you say you had certain criteria on your search - am intrigued as to what the criteria could be that would lead you to this particular horse?
		
Click to expand...

My search criteria wasn't very small TBH lol. It was 14.3hh to 16.3hh, 3-4yrs, as unbroken as possible (I prefer to be untouched, so nothing to fix) up to and around £1k, just didnt want a grey, or a bay, but then said I would get a grey if it wasn't white, but I dont like 'boring bays' - no insult, my best pony is bay, just want something more individual. I also said no cobs or tb's, but would accept part cob, as the chap I have just sold was part cob, just dont like feather! Had bad experiences with TB's, but I liked the look of him, so decided to give him a try! Roll on 6pm when I can leave work and go see him 

bexcy-bee x


----------



## Pipkin (10 June 2011)

bexcy-bee said:



			My search criteria wasn't very small TBH lol. It was 14.3hh to 16.3hh, 3-4yrs, as unbroken as possible (I prefer to be untouched, so nothing to fix) up to and around £1k, just didnt want a grey, or a bay, but then said I would get a grey if it wasn't white, but I dont like 'boring bays' - no insult, my best pony is bay, just want something more individual. I also said no cobs or tb's, but would accept part cob, as the chap I have just sold was part cob, just dont like feather! Had bad experiences with TB's, but I liked the look of him, so decided to give him a try! Roll on 6pm when I can leave work and go see him 

bexcy-bee x
		
Click to expand...

I like him, he`s got a kind eye and prob looks totally different now.

I had the perfect horse for you two weeks ago, 15.2 3yo welsh sports horse, black 4 whites  sadly think new owner has already sold him on


----------



## Spyda (10 June 2011)

My only comment is to say, weird collection of pictures to take and use in a 'for sale' ad 

Doesn't his current owner have anything better???? Taken more recently and in the tack he's being ridden in? (Here's hoping he's not being ridden in those in the pictures ) TBH the tack looks like it's just been chucked on him, regardless of how it fits. And why would anyone tie a horse directly to a post????


----------



## navaho (10 June 2011)

Ayla84 said:



			I like him, he`s got a kind eye and prob looks totally different now.

I had the perfect horse for you two weeks ago, 15.2 3yo welsh sports horse, black 4 whites  sadly think new owner has already sold him on 

Click to expand...

He still hasnt got back to you then? What a git, especially as you werent sure you wanted to sell him anyway


----------



## 3Beasties (10 June 2011)

He has a lovely kind eye but does look very immature to me (my two year old looked more mature last summer!).  Go with your eyes wide open and ask lots of questions!

If you do decide to buy I would also get him vetted (including blood tested!) just to be on the safe side.

Is it me or is he wearing a felt pad/breaking saddle in one of the piccys?

Looking forward to your update later


----------



## Pipkin (10 June 2011)

navaho said:



			He still hasnt got back to you then? What a git, especially as you werent sure you wanted to sell him anyway 

Click to expand...

nope just put a thread on here about it  Has been accepting loads of other peoples friend requests, so going to take a drive past end of month when on my way to Glanusk  I think he`s been sold


----------



## Kaylum (10 June 2011)

does not look in good condition to me as others have said.

Just a quick point becareful posting pics of a horse you havent bought.  this part of the forum is not locked down and anyone can see it.


----------



## KVH (10 June 2011)

Others have given good advice, all I can say is yes have a good look at his teeth!
Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2011)

Is it a horse?? I thought it was donkey!


----------



## skydancer (10 June 2011)

tallyho! said:



			Is it a horse?? I thought it was donkey!
		
Click to expand...

sorry.. this was my first impression


----------



## Tiffany (10 June 2011)

He looks very young in the photos and it upsets me to see a saddle on him  that doesn't fit. 

He's got a kind eye although needs a lot of work, correct feeding and a good farrier.

Good luck


----------



## Echo Bravo (10 June 2011)

He looks a nice decent sort, who just needs feeding up and some proper work, for the muscles and I think you have found what a lot of people are looking for.


----------



## C.C.T (10 June 2011)

hes cute  gd luck if u do buy him x


----------



## AFlapjack (10 June 2011)

I think he looks a nice sort 

I would try and see if you can confirm his age as he looks a lot younger and take a good look at his feet.

Good luck and let us know how you get on


----------



## Elsbells (10 June 2011)

That is a baby! His tack doesn't fit! The bit has been dragged up his face(why?)and makes him look like he's grimising poor love! He's in poor, poor condition under all that hair and you could be up for a bumpy ride if you buy him!? (scuse the pun)

.............apart from that, he's quite nice.


----------



## eggs (10 June 2011)

He looks a lot younger than 6 and is badly missing any sort of top line which would suggest he hasn't been correctly worked or fed.

Have a good look at his front Pasternak/hoof conformation.

Nice kind eye


----------



## Marydoll (10 June 2011)

He does look quite young, if he's 6 he's not in the best nick, id have to say hasnt been worked to develp his body, makes you wonder what his minds like.
That said he might fill out well with correct feeding and work to develop his body and mind. Its difficult to give an opinion from the photos, id want to see him move, and also how he reacts to people.
Good luck whatever you do


----------



## Puppy (10 June 2011)

He's not really my cup of tea, but I'm interested to hear how you got on this evening?


----------



## LaurenM (10 June 2011)

How'd you get on?


----------



## Chestnutmare (10 June 2011)

yeah this ^^^^^^ been coming in and out of here checking for an update lol...


----------



## indie999 (10 June 2011)

And...............?????????????????????????????????????tap tap tapping!


----------



## VioletStripe (10 June 2011)

Have been following this thread with interest and would love to know how you got on OP! C'mon, update us please! xx


----------



## bexcy-bee (10 June 2011)

Ok, so I'm not going to say how it went, what happened etc, until you give me your opinion. I have uploaded pictures below, so be honest



















bexcy-bee x


----------



## Chestnutmare (10 June 2011)

awwww now they are better pics of him 

I bet you got on really well with him judging by the smile on last pic anyway, def needs work but hey he's only young?..

with the right work load feed love etc he will be really quite nice......

OK aaaaannnnnddddd................????


----------



## 3Beasties (10 June 2011)

He does look better although still looks very immature to me, I guess with time and correct feed/work he will muscle up and look better.

Is that scarring on his Withers?


----------



## Sanolly (10 June 2011)

looks much better, just needs muscling up now


----------



## Kadastorm (10 June 2011)

he looks a sweetie, as above, needs some muscling up but he looks alot better than the first pics.

So???? 
dont keep us waiting too long


----------



## Mike007 (10 June 2011)

His background,try and find out as much as you can.Did he race ,who trained him? talk to the trainer. I quite like him(I,m a soft touch for all TB s ) but dont pay a lot for him and get him vetted ,if you think he might be the one.


----------



## bexcy-bee (10 June 2011)

Can't do quotes on phone, but you all have to wait until tomorrow when I show you 'action' shots, then see what you think lol. He does pretty impressive handstands  lol. And yes it is rub marks, from a rug allegedly lol. 

 Shall upload tomorrow, but now I'm off to bed  night all 

bexcy-bee x


----------



## lhotse (10 June 2011)

Honest opinion, I wouldn't touch him with those front legs. Looks like the suspensories have gone, his fetlocks are very close to the floor, and he's tied in below the knee. He also has a very upright shoulder. I don't think he would be upto much work I'm afraid, and has probably done too much too early, hence the front pastern angle.
Sorry.


----------



## Ravenwood (11 June 2011)

Ihotse - are you judging that from the first photo's or the latest lot?

If the OP got the horse vetted I am sure a vet would point this out?

Personally I think this horse looks like a very good project although I think his eventful history doesn't quite ring true for a 6 year old.


----------



## lhotse (11 June 2011)

I'm judging it on the latest photos, I wouldn't want to see a horse, in walk, with it's fetlocks on the floor. I wouldn't waste money on a vetting, but that is just my opinion, and the OP is the one spending the money, so hey ho!!


----------



## Ravenwood (11 June 2011)

Looking at the last photo - I see where you are coming from and I also notice he is unshod being ridden on a stoney track.  But at the end of the day, when money is tight, you can't expect a world class horse 

I guess it comes down to what the OP wants from the horse - will she want a full season's hunting for the next ten years, a happy hack and little bit of low level riding club or a project to sell on?


----------



## Mike007 (11 June 2011)

We are looking at some pretty rough photos.As I said if you feel he is the one GET HIM VETTED .I fell in love with horse who looked awfull ,feet like a cloverleaf ,but there was somthing about him . I had him vetted as my excuse to myself not to buy him . He passed with my own vet,a full five stage vetting. He is my wonderfull Bob the not a cob. I have never had any cause to regret buying him.


----------



## hill1988 (11 June 2011)

he looks like he needs some tlc, a bucket and some excersise but other than that he looks kind and sweet. when i was looking o purchase a horse i wanted a fresian ready to back or just backed and wasn't in any rush to get a horse as i had just had a baby. i went to look at a shetland pony for my 3 year old son and ended up buying a 4 1/2 month old traditional coloured cob  completely opposite to what i was intending on ever getting but now he is like my third child  so my advice to anyone looking for a horse would be not to have a type in mind just to go with you gut instinct and your heart will do the rest my boy has just turned 1 and it the best ever glad i went to look at the shetland foals now o


----------



## dominobrown (11 June 2011)

He has bad limbs, can't really see from the pics but he hasn't got the best hind legs. I think its worth around £200 or less mark.


----------



## Elfen (11 June 2011)

Second pics confirmed my thoughts - not great conformation - ewe neck set on low and over at the knee. First pics he has a kind face but I'd be worried about buying a horse with poor conformation. I also suspect that he's younger than six - he's still very dark and looks bum high.


----------



## AFlapjack (11 June 2011)

He looks better in the second pics but still needs lots of work. 

What happened then?


----------



## calon (11 June 2011)

Sorry if you bought him but i dont like him at all he looks over at knee pasterns look weak and his neck comes out of his shoulder all wrong and is very ewe necked,and to top it all he looks like he has had a rough winter to would have liked to seen much more condition on him by this time of year ,he would have to be really cheap for me to even contemplate him as there are so many nicer cheap horses around especially ex racers x


----------



## lhotse (11 June 2011)

Yes indeed. There are plenty of good examples of TB on the market for silly prices at the moment, if that is what the OP has set her heart on, there are also several re-homing centres although that would maybe not be what the OP is looking for if she wants to sell the horse on. This horse has so many glaring faults though that she would be hard pressed to make any money on it.


----------



## soulfull (11 June 2011)

bexcy-bee said:



			15.3, bred to race but wasn't fast enough to race, then went to polo home, where his legs grew to big to be useful (?) Then this lady brought him, and  dont think she has done too much with him. 6yrs old, hoping to sj/event him.

bexcy-bee x
		
Click to expand...


Sorry but if this is what you want to do with a horse I don't think his conformation is up to the job.  As Ihotse says  fetlocks so close to the ground in walk is not good,  this is because he has long pasterns,  NOT good for a horse you want to jump

Being totally honest (so please don't take offence)   I travelled 90 miles looked at a horse over the stable door  it had pasterns like above,  didn't even get her out of the stable

He does however look very sweet


----------



## Elsbells (11 June 2011)

I can't find where she said it, but I'm sure the poster said she wanted something she could event.

Does anyone on here, think for one minute that he'll make her a strong and sound eventer????

Sorry if I'm being negative, I'm not as I'm sure he'd be nice for someone whose looking for a nice RC hack


----------



## soulfull (11 June 2011)

elsbells said:



			I can't find where she said it, but I'm sure the poster said she wanted something she could event.

Does anyone on here, think for one minute that he'll make her a strong and sound eventer????

Sorry if I'm being negative, I'm not as I'm sure he'd be nice for someone whose looking for a nice RC hack 

Click to expand...

we must have posted at similar times.  the link I posted above you says at the end she wasn't something to SJ/event

No I don't think he will stand up to it (sorry)


----------



## tallyho! (11 June 2011)

Op, that horse is sweet looking I can see why you're interested. If it was no good at polo, I worry it might not be any good to event.

I'm not worried about the pasterns, I've seen similar in quite successful SJers and short pasterns are in fact worse at shock absorbing which is why draught horses shouldn't jump!! So I disagree with Ihotse. Those "fetlocks" look like they are doing their job of absorbing shock rather well to me.


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 June 2011)

I think I'll reserve any more judgement until we hear if the OP has bought this horse or not   Good to see him with more condition on though, I was worried for him - fancy selling him with such unbecoming photos!


----------



## JenHunt (11 June 2011)

I think he looks very sweet, if a little immature still.

I don't think I'd be overly concerned about his pasterns, they are fractionally longer than I'd like, but I'm used to heavier horses not TBs - there are plenty of horses competing successfully with longer pasterns than his, and with few problems. Once he's fit and muscled up, and you could put boots on if you were worried, but you'd be doing everything you could to help prevent injury!

hope it went well OP


----------



## skydancer (11 June 2011)

skydancer said:



			sorry.. this was my first impression

Click to expand...

ok - i take it back after seeing second lot of photos- nice horse although like others i dont think he would be strong enuff for wot u wanna do with him but as a horse he is really quite pretty


----------



## bexcy-bee (11 June 2011)

Ok, so mixed reviews on him then! lol I dont personally think his pasterns/fetlocks are toooo bad, not the best, but I've seen much worse. If I were to buy him, it wouldnt be to sell him on, and if i did sell him, it would be a good few years down the line, and even then it wouldn't be to make money on him. My next horse is to be my horse, for as long as I possibly can have him (hopefully forever [= )

I am just uploading a video of his horror moments, but for now, here's some pics 













bexcy-bee x


----------



## dominobrown (11 June 2011)

Oh dear!


----------



## Spyda (11 June 2011)

Lively then!! 

Has it put you off?


----------



## MagicMelon (11 June 2011)

He reminds me very much of my horse who I bought looking like this as a 5yo - very weedy and poor. Mine was full of worms though, perhaps this one is too.  It did take a good year for him to put on decent condition (although he'll never be chunky).  Because he was in such poor condition when I bought him, he was terribly depressed and overly quiet for the first few months.  His character did come out as his condition improved though (in a good way).  It is a risk taking on a horse in such poor condition, but IMO they can only get better.


----------



## bexcy-bee (11 June 2011)

MagicMelon said:



			He reminds me very much of my horse who I bought looking like this as a 5yo - very weedy and poor. Mine was full of worms though, perhaps this one is too.  It did take a good year for him to put on decent condition (although he'll never be chunky).  Because he was in such poor condition when I bought him, he was terribly depressed and overly quiet for the first few months.  His character did come out as his condition improved though (in a good way).  It is a risk taking on a horse in such poor condition, but IMO they can only get better.
		
Click to expand...

Im glad you said this [= makes me feel more confident in his overall looks atm

Just reading back, I forgot to mention, this lady brought him in October, and she showed me pics of when she got him, he was a rescue case quite frankly! The photos were taken in dec, where there was an incredibly big change in what he looked like. He seems to have been usless to polo, so was left in a stable. This lady has done incredibly well to get him looking this good already, so Yes, it can only get better, Im sure [= 

bexcy-bee x


----------



## bexcy-bee (11 June 2011)

Spyda said:



			Lively then!! 

Has it put you off?
		
Click to expand...

Not at all, it shows, urmmmm... Character!  haha

bexcy-bee x


----------



## Elfen (11 June 2011)

I'd be very very careful. His conformation is not great at all which only means you'll have issues later on as he'll struggle to work correctly. Not so much worried about long pasterns, but upside down neck and over at the knee plus very on his forehand - not great combinations for dressage side of eventing. There are loads of horses at really decent prices out there that have good basic conformation - if it were me I'd keep looking.


----------



## bexcy-bee (11 June 2011)

Elfen said:



			I'd be very very careful. His conformation is not great at all which only means you'll have issues later on as he'll struggle to work correctly. Not so much worried about long pasterns, but upside down neck and over at the knee plus very on his forehand - not great combinations for dressage side of eventing. There are loads of horses at really decent prices out there that have good basic conformation - if it were me I'd keep looking.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I may be having a very dunce moment (happens lots!) But what is over at the knee? lol

bexcy-bee x


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 June 2011)

i think its basically as the term implies  the shoulder and front of the horse is set over the knee - ergo weight not travelling properly through the joints/tendons?


----------



## navaho (11 June 2011)

bexcy-bee said:



			Sorry, I may be having a very dunce moment (happens lots!) But what is over at the knee? lol

bexcy-bee x
		
Click to expand...

Ive always wondered what that meant as well, so not a dunce question....glad you asked it


----------



## bexcy-bee (11 June 2011)

Here goes:

http://youtu.be/UrBZvYkh2e4


----------



## cob&onion (11 June 2011)

link hasn't worked!


----------



## Nudibranch (11 June 2011)

The second photos are better but he has something of a ewe neck - though a bit more topline would improve the look. But I really don't like his pasterns I'm afraid, and TB's with that kind of leg confo (i.e. over at the knee) are often prone to early arthritis so that for me would be enough to say no. 

BTW for anyone who doesn't know, over at the knee means the leg above the knee is set further forward than the leg below. They look almost as if they're leaning forward all the time.


----------



## Tickles (11 June 2011)

I wouldn't put the bucking down to 'character' (I'm assuming you were only walking around a little on ground as hard and stony as that looks so nothing exciting going on and in his usual area.)

I'd more likely put it down to something hurting him. Could easily be tack but could be something worse too.

Vetting, definitely.

As above, he does still look very young based on colour and shape... so make sure you both ask vet about age and get his racing name/trainer's details/anything to help you verify age with weatherbys/whoever. Having said that, he'll have done too much too young anyway most likely...

Looks sweet though.


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 June 2011)

Im watching this video and you ride him very nicely to me, very quiet and very unimpressed with his shenanigans!


----------



## Vizslak (11 June 2011)

How much is he? Or have I missed that bit? If he's cheap, REALLY cheap, I think he's worth a punt....definately looks like he's in pain somewhere to me, get him vetted to check that its going to be fixable, I suspect it is and obviously he's going to take a lot of hard work, but actually, he looks quite sweet and like he could turn into something rather nice in the right home with appropriate care and training.


----------



## Tickles (11 June 2011)

Oh heck, just saw the video.

Others will be better placed to comment on soundness/quality of movement but I'd definitely say he looks uncomfortable with rider (not a comment on your riding which looked very calm and sensitive) as well as nervy going out by self (which is fine in a youngster with chequered past) and obviously bothered by the flies (assuming that is what he was kicking out at).

Other note: if I was the seller and both myself (lady in blue coat?), horse and name of horse appeared in web video I might be quite upset if I hadn't already agreed to it.


----------



## bexcy-bee (11 June 2011)

Tickles said:



			I wouldn't put the bucking down to 'character' (I'm assuming you were only walking around a little on ground as hard and stony as that looks so nothing exciting going on and in his usual area.)

I'd more likely put it down to something hurting him. Could easily be tack but could be something worse too.

Vetting, definitely.

As above, he does still look very young based on colour and shape... so make sure you both ask vet about age and get his racing name/trainer's details/anything to help you verify age with weatherbys/whoever. Having said that, he'll have done too much too young anyway most likely...

Looks sweet though.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, I know this already! He needs his teeth done, been over a year apparently, also needs a new bridle, new saddle, back checked etc etc. Only then would anyone be able to see what he is actually like!!

I have seen his passport, with weatherbys, so I know his DOB etc, everything checks out, I just think because of his backwards start in life, he's super baby like! lol

bexyc-bee


----------



## bexcy-bee (11 June 2011)

BoolavogueDC said:



			Im watching this video and you ride him very nicely to me, very quiet and very unimpressed with his shenanigans! 

Click to expand...

Thankyou


----------



## Tickles (11 June 2011)

PS, As he looks really sweet in the video too if you have the finds to fix whatever is necessary, I do rather hope for his sake you buy him... you ride him very nicely and clearly think things through.

Good luck!


----------



## YasandCrystal (11 June 2011)

BoolavogueDC said:



			Im watching this video and you ride him very nicely to me, very quiet and very unimpressed with his shenanigans! 

Click to expand...

Ditto - you are a lovely quiet rider! He would be too much for me, but watching you on him you handle him beautifully. I hope he is cheap though as he is going to take a lot of your time and patience. 
Good luck!


----------



## hessy12 (11 June 2011)

amymay said:



			I'm shocked.  I thought you'd say he was 3 years at the most.

Go look at him (praying he has more condition on him).  Pay close attention to his legs, especially his feets as they look very long in the photo's you've posted.
		
Click to expand...

Proceed with caution! He has very little in the way of tone, front feet too long, poor fitting tack. BUT, if you have the time and expertise to deal with him, then go for it.


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 June 2011)

And having seen another ladies thread in CR about her ex racer - the transformation was astounding, maybe you should PM her for some advice as she's clearly done a fantastic job.  There's also a lady on here called Kit279 with a black ex racer (god I think its that... its something like that!!) who took some time to PM me when i was considering it - very helpful and knowledgeable.

As some have said if he's cheap and passes a vetting I could quite see you two making a wonderful pair.


----------



## Vizslak (11 June 2011)

BoolavogueDC said:



			As some have said if he's cheap and passes a vetting I could quite see you two making a wonderful pair.
		
Click to expand...

I very much doubt he would pass a vetting, but think one is needed to find the extent of what is going to be required going forward.


----------



## 3Beasties (11 June 2011)

Vizslak said:



			How much is he? Or have I missed that bit? If he's cheap, REALLY cheap, I think he's worth a punt....definately looks like he's in pain somewhere to me, get him vetted to check that its going to be fixable, I suspect it is and obviously he's going to take a lot of hard work, but actually, he looks quite sweet and like he could turn into something rather nice in the right home with appropriate care and training.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, as he stands I would say he is worth very little (meat money!). There are plenty of ex-racers out there that look far less complicated then this little guy.

I would be very, very cautious about buying him, he looks to be in pain and looks very un-impressed about being ridden, broncing in canter is more then character showing IMO, I think a vetting would definitely be wise!

As you plan to sell him on be aware that Ex-racers don't tend to be worth as much as other breeds, even if they are successfully competing.

You seem more then capable of riding/handling him but I still think you may be better off looking elsewhere, sorry  


(That said if you do buy him I am looking forward to seeing how he progresses and hope you will keep us updated  )


----------



## La Fiaba (11 June 2011)

What a nice quiet rider you are, you can come and ride my lot anytime!

Tbh, he's not really my thing and the tension/apprehension about being ridden would put me off buying him. If he was a freebie I would probably give him a chance, but I think you could buy something better in your budget.  Agree that vetting is a must. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Alexart (11 June 2011)

The thing you have to ask yourself is as you are buying a cheap horse is it a false economy? - will you end up spending a huge amount getting him to a ridable level, if he is even fixable as it does look like you are going to have to spend a small fortune getting him checked out, would the amount you are spending equal a far better horse that would suit what you actually want to do with it?  I know it is very easy to fall for a horse and be led by your heart but would you feel the same way about a horse that in a years time is just a lawn mower and eating money?
  Rescuing a horse is great but if you end up with a pasture pet that you can't sell if you needed to in the future, can you afford it?  And then have to go out and buy another horse that will do what you wanted to do in the first place?  Personally if you are after a event/jumping horse then this horse really doesn't, as others have said, have the conformation for it and will more than likely lead to unsoundness issues in the near future, if however you are happy with a happy hacker/possible pasture pet then go for it and rescue him, as long as he is seriously cheap and get a full vetting on him!! 
I'm sure though if you do rescue this little guy he will be a very grateful pet!!


----------



## bexcy-bee (11 June 2011)

Tickles said:



			PS, As he looks really sweet in the video too if you have the finds to fix whatever is necessary, I do rather hope for his sake you buy him... you ride him very nicely and clearly think things through.

Good luck!
		
Click to expand...




YasandCrystal said:



			Ditto - you are a lovely quiet rider! He would be too much for me, but watching you on him you handle him beautifully. I hope he is cheap though as he is going to take a lot of your time and patience. 
Good luck!
		
Click to expand...




La Fiaba said:



			What a nice quiet rider you are, you can come and ride my lot anytime!

Tbh, he's not really my thing and the tension/apprehension about being ridden would put me off buying him. If he was a freebie I would probably give him a chance, but I think you could buy something better in your budget.  Agree that vetting is a must. Let us know what you decide!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you all  I shall not be able to walk out of the door today, im sure my head has grown! 

And La Fiaba, I have already decided, but as so many people wanted to see the recent pics, I thought I would post them lol

bexcy-bee x


----------



## siennamum (11 June 2011)

I like a challenge but wouldn't touch this horse with a very long barge pole.

Whether it's due to pain or just plain nappiness is irrelevant, he is quite likely to hurt someone, apart from anything else he is due to start going up sometimes soon & I wouldn't want to be on board when he does, he's the sort to throw himself over out of temper.

Honestly, walk away.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 June 2011)

I know that you have a small budget, but I think that it would be wise to have some spare money available to get him pain free (he doesn't look happy at the moment). Don't have the saddle that they are riding him in. Get him vetted as there might be something lurking that will rule him out as your potential horse.

If you get him (I can see he has potential) then expect to spend the first couple of months getting him ready for ridden work. You'll probably have to work through his napping too, as he will (most likely) continue to do it even when he's no longer in pain.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## bexcy-bee (11 June 2011)

3Beasties said:



			Ditto, as he stands I would say he is worth very little (meat money!). There are plenty of ex-racers out there that look far less complicated then this little guy.

I would be very, very cautious about buying him, he looks to be in pain and looks very un-impressed about being ridden, broncing in canter is more then character showing IMO, I think a vetting would definitely be wise!

As you plan to sell him on be aware that Ex-racers don't tend to be worth as much as other breeds, even if they are successfully competing.

You seem more then capable of riding/handling him but I still think you may be better off looking elsewhere, sorry  


(That said if you do buy him I am looking forward to seeing how he progresses and hope you will keep us updated  )
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if I confused you, but I'm not looking for a horse to buy and sell, Im looking for one to have fun, cuddles and play with! lol. ETA also to compete, but not to resell lol

And, this chap wasn't an ex-racer, he trained to race, but wasn't good enough, so didn't finish training lol

bexcy-bee x


----------



## reindeerlover (11 June 2011)

Ooh, stroppy little bugger isn't he?? I do hope she's not asking too much for him as in the state of schooling that he is currently at he's worth £500 max I'd say. Nice horse and as someone else said already- I rather hope that you buy him and not someone who doesn't have a clue. You ride very well and obviously are expecting something that needs a lot of work. I don't see why he wouldn't pass a vetting, looks like he's got a strop on about having to work to me.


----------



## 3Beasties (11 June 2011)

bexcy-bee said:



			Not sure if I confused you, but I'm not looking for a horse to buy and sell, Im looking for one to have fun, cuddles and play with! lol. ETA also to compete, but not to resell lol

And, this chap wasn't an ex-racer, he trained to race, but wasn't good enough, so didn't finish training lol

bexcy-bee x
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I thought I read earlier that you planned to sell him on eventually 

I think he would still be classed as an 'Ex-Racer'  if you were to sell him on as he has been in training.


----------



## tallyho! (11 June 2011)

My gut feeling... get it! Have you already...  Forward at the knee? Where? Loads of horses stand like that and it's not always a confo issue - foot balance issues can make any horse stand on thier toes. 

I think once you sort the back/teeth issue he'll be fine - in that vid, something looks like its pinching him and that headshake screams "ow" to me but I think if you worked him properly he might turn into a swan!


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 June 2011)

What did you decide Bexcy  I'm dying to know and also dying to search for a lovely horse for you!!   I get the vibe you liked him.  I hope if you did decide yes he turns out to be a diamond in the rough for you and nothing really untoward going on with him.


----------



## bexcy-bee (11 June 2011)

Faracat said:



			I know that you have a small budget, but I think that it would be wise to have some spare money available to get him pain free (he doesn't look happy at the moment). Don't have the saddle that they are riding him in. Get him vetted as there might be something lurking that will rule him out as your potential horse.

If you get him (I can see he has potential) then expect to spend the first couple of months getting him ready for ridden work. You'll probably have to work through his napping too, as he will (most likely) continue to do it even when he's no longer in pain.

Let us know how it goes. 

Click to expand...

The money isn't an issue, at all. Im not prepared to pay over £1k, for any horse, because I know I can make them worth more, so why pay for what I can do, does that make sense? lol 

He would be ridden in my wintec to start with, fully fitted, but so if he were to fall over etc, then I havent broken anything expensive! lol

Im not sure how much is nappiness, as he walked happily past the entrance to his field, I think most of it is pain if im honest, which I know will continue when he's fine, due to habit.

Having read everything people have said, I am now going to reveal what Im doing...

He has a deposit down on him, and we are picking him up. I dont think we're paying enough for him to warrant a vetting, he is literally peanuts, even though advertised for £1300.

So, Im very excited, but if he doesnt turn out to be an eventer/sjer or anything, I know I will have a lot of fun with him regardless. Im not into horse owning for winning, Its all about fun and love to me, which he showed a hell of a lot of (love that is!) on the ground, was very affectionate, so yes, meet MY new horse everyone 

bexcy-bee x


----------



## china (11 June 2011)

I think he is going to be an absolute smasher in a couple of years! youd be hard pushed to find a tb with good confirmation if im honest! The breed is a man made mess! I have a tb bought with a ewe necked, weedy thing and he was competing novice BD last year, a completely different animal! Personally if it were me i would go for it! let him chill for a couple of weeks, get his teeth done and back done then pessoa work him for a few weeks to get him comfy over his back and get some muscle their and then get a saddle fitted that will allow for muscle to form. 
It makes me laugh how when ever a horse is having a buck or a naughty moment, everyone jumps on the he must be in pain band waggon. That to me looks like a green 6 yr old pushing his luck! if he wanted you of that bad im sure hed have no trouble! But im not vet so couldnt tell you if he was in pain or not. If it contined after a certain amount of time i would have it investigated. My tb has kissing spines but not once did he show it! just happened to be picked up on a bone scan! 
I would make an offer though and try and knock them down abit! I bought my mare for £500! she has been a baggage to bring on, but went out and kicked ass at her first show the other week!


----------



## cob&onion (11 June 2011)

I'd be very careful TBH, if you do go ahead make sure you have him vetted and have his back looked too, my TB is having major back issues at the moment caused by poor confo and may end up as a field ornament - shes only 6.  She was reluctant to work too.  I would def say his issues are caused by some sort of pain,most likely back, and his confo isnt going to do him any favours either esp if you want him for eventing.  
All i am trying to say is go into it with your eyes wide open and be careful as you could end up with a very pretty field ornament


----------



## ozpoz (11 June 2011)

Yup - if you are interested and patient enough to sort his back pain (looks like) issues, then there IS something about him...  
He looks as if he could be a fun and sweet little horse, and I hope for his sake he gets a chance. Don't take his saddle and don't pay very much at all!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 June 2011)

It sounds like you've thought this through very carefully.

I'm looking forward to the progress reports, with lots of pics please.


----------



## 3Beasties (11 June 2011)

Faracat said:



			It sounds like you've thought this through very carefully.

I'm looking forward to the progress reports, with lots of pics please.  

Click to expand...

Ditto, we need lots of updates! 


PS - £1300 originally


----------



## bexcy-bee (11 June 2011)

Faracat said:



			It sounds like you've thought this through very carefully.

I'm looking forward to the progress reports, with lots of pics please.  

Click to expand...

Faracat, I really respect your opinion, and on a few things you've made me see things a different way, helped me out etc, so thankyou for all that, and Im really pleased you said that  so thanks again [=

bexcy-bee x


----------



## SusieT (11 June 2011)

I am amazed you have decided, with what sounds like good riding skills but probably limited lameness/pain issue knoweldge to pay roughly what, a grand? for a horse that will cost you far more in vets bills if he has something serious giong on (the old story about not being fast enough to race...also fits in with an injury in training..which would also fit with being kept in a stable at the polo yard). I will be 'interested' to see how this goes, it is not too late to get a vetting yet.. For the extra 200 quid (or even less if you just go for a lameness and heart check) it's not worth the heartache of ending up with a horse you can't compete on-particularly if it's your only horse.


----------



## HollyWoozle (11 June 2011)

Personally, I'm glad that you've gone for it. I don't know why but I think there's really something nice about him and I feel like you can make him come good. You are obviously prepared to put in the hard work and to invest the time and money in sorting out any health issues and then working on the rest. You look more than capable. 

I look forward to seeing photos of him in a years time to see how he has turned out.


----------



## noodle_ (11 June 2011)

i think hes lovely 

Really quirky.... but what horse is perfect ? 

your well aware of his faults/checks (back/teeth/tack).... you obviously know what your doing - so good luck to you


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 June 2011)

That's so kind of you. 

I agree with everyone that says that you are a lovely rider (I'm very jealous  and I have a huge soft spot for ex-racers, even if they didn't make it through training.  I really hope that he transforms into a super little horse for you (I'm sure you'll get there). Lots of work, but so, so worth it.


----------



## bexcy-bee (11 June 2011)

SusieT said:



			I am amazed you have decided, with what sounds like good riding skills but probably limited lameness/pain issue knoweldge to pay roughly what, a grand? for a horse that will cost you far more in vets bills if he has something serious giong on (the old story about not being fast enough to race...also fits in with an injury in training..which would also fit with being kept in a stable at the polo yard). I will be 'interested' to see how this goes, it is not too late to get a vetting yet.. For the extra 200 quid (or even less if you just go for a lameness and heart check) it's not worth the heartache of ending up with a horse you can't compete on-particularly if it's your only horse.
		
Click to expand...

My haggling skills are better than that  Paid a fair bit less than a grand [=

I can see what you are saying regarding the not good enough etc, but its a gamble I am prepared to take. The second I saw him, I realise what a lovely natured, kind horse he is. He will go far, and I hope I'm the person to get him there.

Just to add, thank you so much everyone for your opinions. It really has been very appreciated, and I went into it with my eyes wide open, and I know exactly what to look out for, improve etc etc. I dont what you thinking I'm the kind of person that asks for advise, and does what I want anyway, but I truely saw potential in him, and that was through pain, no school to try etc etc. I hope you will all come to love him as Im sure I will do [=

I will keep everyone updated, and I will be asking for advise throughout it all, Im sure.

Thanks once again 

Also looking for a 15hh ish hack, but not a cob, for my OH, if anyone fancies having a look  Based as close to Reading as possible.

bexcy-bee x


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 June 2011)

What you gonna call him?!


----------



## bexcy-bee (11 June 2011)

BoolavogueDC said:



			What you gonna call him?! 

Click to expand...

His weatherbys passport is White Smoke, at home they call him Smokey, so Im gunna stick with it I think! Really like White Smoke, and Smokey suits him haha

bexcy-bee x


----------



## Carefreegirl (11 June 2011)

He may be 'cheap' but still get him vetted even if its just a 2 stage, shouldn't cost more then £100 - £125. He's a sweet little horse but something is causing him discomfort. Its all very well saying everything is going to be checked but there could be something that a vet may pick up that a saddler wouldn't. Have you run your fingers down his spine ? How does he react ? He could of gone up and over previously for example hence the napping and bucking where as most of us would say 'oh the saddle doesn't fit'. Could be a dental problem as you say he hasn't had the dentist for over a year - poor boy there's so many changes going on with his teeth over the last 2 years he's probably in quite a bit of discomfort.

Hope it works out for you both and it's your hard earned money - you spend it on what YOU like


----------



## WoodfordFox (11 June 2011)

I like him too! Lots of issues obviously, but he just looks like a nice person. You clearly have the expertise to work with him to resolve his problems, and you'll get as much out of that as you will when you finally do get out and about with him. Good luck!


----------



## HollyWoozle (11 June 2011)

bexcy-bee said:



			Also looking for a 15hh ish hack, but not a cob, for my OH, if anyone fancies having a look  Based as close to Reading as possible.

bexcy-bee x
		
Click to expand...

http://www.horsemart.co.uk/all_rounder_horse_12_yrs_1_mth_15_2_hh_bay_buckinghamshire/advert/171725


----------



## tallyho! (11 June 2011)

Congratulations on new purchase !!!! 

May you have a throroughly brilliant future together - would you mind updating us who are interested please? 

p.s. he really DID look like a donk in them first pics, I wasn't trying to be horrible.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (11 June 2011)

Well done, only you know what is right for you and no one else. You have to trust your gut instinct which you have done.  You rode him with confidence and that is half the battle with a horse like him.  I wouldn't have had him vetted either. Am sure you will both get on fine and have a lot of fun.  Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## bexcy-bee (11 June 2011)

HollyWoozle said:



http://www.horsemart.co.uk/all_rounder_horse_12_yrs_1_mth_15_2_hh_bay_buckinghamshire/advert/171725

Click to expand...

Sorry, should have stated geldings only! I dont do mares, and the yard Im at wont accept them either! Thanks anyway [=

bexyc-bee x


----------



## bexcy-bee (11 June 2011)

tallyho! said:



			Congratulations on new purchase !!!! 

May you have a throroughly brilliant future together - would you mind updating us who are interested please? 

p.s. he really DID look like a donk in them first pics, I wasn't trying to be horrible.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, Its ok, I can see where your coming from. And Its not an insult anyway, donks are lovely and gorgeous 

bexcy-bee x


----------



## millhouse (11 June 2011)

Congratulations on your new purchase.  He's lovely.


----------



## debsflo (11 June 2011)

you sound like youve got your head screwed on and would agree with the others what a fab quiet ,sensitive rider you are. im sure he will do well with you. i do love to watch brave confident but quiet riders,just wish i could be like that... keep us posted.


----------



## misst (11 June 2011)

Congratulations!  He is a lucky boy. A great outcome for him anyway.  You ride him so sympathetically and I am sure you will have a great partnership.  I do think he looked in pain and very uncomfortable at times. Same sort of behavour as our lad developed when he had PSD so do be careful. I look forward to seeing lots of happy updates


----------



## hayinamanger (11 June 2011)

Well, bexcy-bee, what a nice girl you are I reckon you and Smokey are going to get along fine.  He looks like he might have scared one or two people along the way and now you've given him something to think about.

Good luck with him and I look forward to hearing how you are getting on


----------



## Puppy (11 June 2011)

bexcy-bee said:



			Here goes:

http://youtu.be/UrBZvYkh2e4

Click to expand...

That is one very unhappy horse   

You'd have to be mad to pay money for those problems, combined with that conformation


----------



## MrsMozart (11 June 2011)

Well hunny, you have your horse and you are happy, so we wish you all the very best and look forward to the updates


----------



## EQUISCENE (11 June 2011)

He is a lucky horse to have found you - impressive riding and your attitude will enable him to fulfil his potential. Good Luck


----------



## Beatrice5 (11 June 2011)

Having just watched the Video I have never seen a horse as uncomfortable under saddle but you sound like you know your stuff and you ride beautifully considering and are very sympathetic to his woes.

I have just watched the video of you on the coloured pony too and think Smokey is in very safe hands and I am sure you will turn his life around and help him overcome his issues.

If you were closer I'd be begging you to come and help me back my 13.2 New Forest  any tips 

I didn't have my 2 vetted both cost way under a grand too - I did insure the mare for her 1st year just in case anything cropped up but after that I don't bother ( I have BHS gold for public liability )

Enjoy him . I am sure you will.


----------



## DragonSlayer (11 June 2011)

BoolavogueDC said:



			I think I'll reserve any more judgement until we hear if the OP has bought this horse or not   Good to see him with more condition on though, I was worried for him - fancy selling him with such unbecoming photos!
		
Click to expand...

Good call there...

I have seen the weirdest looking horses with the worst conformation do quite well going higher up the eventing ladder...

LOOKS are NOT everything....

What the heck do people want....perfection?? No such thing I'm afraid...

As for the comment....'..wouldn't pay more than £200 for it...'..

'It' is a 'he' I believe....

Good luck OP, he looks a cutie.


----------



## KVH (11 June 2011)

Good luck with your new purchase, he looks lucky to have found a home with you.
You must keep us updated on your progress with him!


----------



## Elsbells (11 June 2011)

I'm not suprised that you have gone for it. I may not be popular here, but I have to say this and I hope that you can take it the right way.

He may end up a horse of a lifetime, whose to say? 

He could become a fit strong, healthy eventing marvel that all your friends wonder at, if what you think will happen, does!
Yes, you may then be viewed as a talented horsewoman, but beware of your ego here and don't be to cocky as it could be your downfall. 

It has to be said, as bad as it sounds that it is also a real probability that he could end up a very sad field ornament or even worse!

Take care and the best of luck with him.


----------



## EAST KENT (11 June 2011)

KVH said:



			Good luck with your new purchase, he looks lucky to have found a home with you.
You must keep us updated on your progress with him! 

Click to expand...

   I think this horse is extremely lucky ,he looks just plain bolshy and naps,would`nt even have it as a field ornament.Good luck!


----------



## AFlapjack (11 June 2011)

Congratulations on your purchase!!  I have to admit there's something about him I like..... I'll look forward to seeing lots of updates and photos


----------



## Flashpaddler (11 June 2011)

"It has to be said, as bad as it sounds that it is also a real probability that he could end up a very sad field ornament or even worse!"

You can pay £50K for a horse, have one fall or kick and get a "field ornament".  Owning any horse has inherent risks.  Good luck Becksy, he is a very, very lucky boy to have found you and from what you've said of his history, he deserves a big chunk of luck.


----------



## brighteyes (11 June 2011)

I'm not going to be nasty or superkind.  You have spotted he has issues and accept there may be insurmountable ones I presume, but he's a nice enough horse for the money (£250 - £300) and you certainly have the necessary ridden skills to outwait and outwit any behavioural stuff which isn't pain related.  

Over at the knee might look a bit iffy but the tendons don't usually go buggered on those legs!  If he comes right, and I hope he does with time and patience, you'll have a smart little horse.

I wish you luck and will be on the lookout for updates.  All the 'Smokeys' I have known have been smashers   

Oh yes, he's VERY lucky you showed up.


----------



## SpottedCat (11 June 2011)

Since you have bought him, can I politely suggest you get him insured up to the hilt,  and then scoped for ulcers? Racing yard + his condition (or lack of) + his reaction to the leg and being ridden all point towards discomfort somewhere, and my money would be on ulcers being at least part of the problem....


----------



## SophieLouBee (11 June 2011)

I knew you were going to buy the blighter when reading your posts .

Looks like an utter sod at the moment tbh, its kicking out in temper not because of flies, it's canter is like a giraffe with three legs, and it's trot isn't much better.

However, it has got something about it! I can see why you like him  he reminds me of my mare when I first got her. Never know, maybe you will turn a sows ear into a silk purse! I think the one thing I will say, realise his limits, if he isn't up to what you want, don't push him too far, sounds like he's had enough of that already! I wish you all the best with him, I think with some tlc he will be a sweet little thing  good luck!


----------



## Nudibranch (11 June 2011)

I hope he works out and you have great times with him.... but I just had to say in response to the posters who say he just looks plain bolshy and nappy, I don't think he does. I've never been in the bunny hugging every-little-quirk-means-it's-in-pain camp but watching the video, he really does look very uncomfortable under saddle. You look a good rider as others have said, so there's something else going on here. His whole carriage is just wrong - he really does look like he has a back or pelvis issue, he seems to be carrying his quarters underneath him and his hind legs aren't moving right.

I hope he is just nappy for no good reason, and wish you both a happy future but I have to agree a vetting might just save you some heartache.


----------



## Janah (11 June 2011)

Good luck with your new boy.  I think he has landed on his hooves!  I think you have given this considerable thought and although we have seen the video of him can't really give an informed opinion as we weren't on him.  

I think you are a good and tactful rider and  seem to know what you are doing and will bring out the best in him.

Good luck to the future for both of you and do keep us updated.

Jane


----------



## pinklilly (11 June 2011)

Any horse can become a field ornament, one of mine just had an accident in the field ( 6 yo, may or may not become fully sound ).

Good luck with your new horse!!

Can we have lots of updates please, be interesting to follow his story.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (11 June 2011)

I hope you are going to get his back and saddle checked out - that's quite a reaction to being ridden and it doesn't look pleasant. He's trying to tell you he isn't comfortable!

I wish you luck with him though. I'm sure you will build a strong partnership and have lots of fun together.


----------



## paddi22 (11 June 2011)

i echo the other posters. I got an exracer who was nappy/ rearey etc, but he never looked as physically uncomfortable as that horse. I really hope he comes right but there seems something dodgy about him.

Best of luck with him, it's fantastic you gave him a chance


----------



## Ibblebibble (11 June 2011)

what a fantastic thread! seems your boy should be called marmite lol cos people either seem to love him or hate him
at first i do admit to thinking errrrr tb are you sure, i think brighton may be missing a donkey lol, but then in the later pics and vid , yep theres a tb alright and a rather engaging little chap i think.
to me tho he looks worried all the time as if he doesn't know what to expect, reminds me very much of my daughters 4 yr old who we're in the middle of backing, legs all over the place and so busy trying to take in what's going on around him that he almost forgets he's being ridden and then goes, oohhh eck what you doing up there, what do you want me to do lol I'm sure the saddle is also causing him some discomfort which adds to his very babyish action.
I'm sure from seeing how quietly you rode him that you'll bring him through these 'baby' wobbles and have a fab little horse.


----------



## ozpoz (11 June 2011)

You got him! 
And I really wish you luck and a happy partnership with him


----------



## skydancer (11 June 2011)

congratulations - i quite like him he has something about him and he was probaly trying it on with you as well! have to say i think he has met his match and as long as you stay in charge ( i have no doubt you will i think he will make a lovely horse. good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Vickijay (11 June 2011)

Someone mentioned me and my mare earlier in this monster thread so thought I would reply!

I never asked the forum if I should buy this mare....







I wonder what HHO would of said if I had?!

I did buy her. She was rising 4 though so had slightly more of a excuse for looking so terrible!! She was much nicer behaved than your chap! She only got hooligany after she got fitter!!

This was a couple of months in...







I think he looks in pain, hopefully just from ill fitting tack. Id still get everything checked asap and I think I would go down the line of checking for ulcers as his behaviour is really textbook symptoms. 

You ride him just like I do mine (and Ive had 5 ex racers now) laugh at the silliness and just quietly carry on. I think its the only way. It has worked with mine and they have all been well behaved enough.

I think it will be a fun adventure, even though he does look like a bit of a monkey. But monkeys are good fun, as long as you dont topple off them too often and hopefully when you look back to today in the future you will not believe that this is what you started with. I cant believe I started with that ^^^ but now shes...

















We do also jump (anything, even things I didnt ask too, on one occasion, her 3rd time XC schooling, a Novice BE scary trakehner that was next to a open ditch I wanted to jump, Lill didnt see the ditch but did see the trakehner so thats what we jumped!!) Were going to BD soon and BE and I want a baby from her one day. 

I wonder if I had set out all that as my plan at the start people would of thought I was crazy, not so much now though as shes grown into a super horse.

So it can work. Lets hope it does for you  Good luck x


----------



## Cyberchick (11 June 2011)

I keep looking at him and I see a 3yr old. This could come in handy though for his naughty moments and people will still think he's young when he's about 10 lol. My grey was quite dark until he was about 12/13 and I have been known to keep my mouth shut about his age 
 I would love to read his updates, i'm genuinely interested and i'm pleased you got him, I think you have the right attitude. I don't know you but having watched the video you are more than capable to get the best out of him and i'm wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## tallyho! (11 June 2011)

vickyjay................ WOW!!!


----------



## Max123 (11 June 2011)

OP - Have you considered writing a whoDoneIt Novel or some episodes of Eastenders??  I think every page on this thread should have ended with the end music. You have a real knack for keeping the suspense going and holding everybody's interest. Look forward to the next chapter. Best of Luck.


----------



## KrujaaLass (11 June 2011)

I'm pleased you bought this horse. He looks lovely if a bit of a monkey. I bet you didn't think you would get 17 pages of opinions. Lets hope you prove all those doubting Thomases wrong and  he turns into your deam horse. Look forward for your updates


----------



## Pebbles (11 June 2011)

HollyWoozle said:



			Personally, I'm glad that you've gone for it. I don't know why but I think there's really something nice about him and I feel like you can make him come good. You are obviously prepared to put in the hard work and to invest the time and money in sorting out any health issues and then working on the rest. You look more than capable. 

I look forward to seeing photos of him in a years time to see how he has turned out. 

Click to expand...

^     ^ that - well said Holly Woozle.  I am so glad OP has gone for it, she rides him so quiely and calmly and I think if anyone can she will develop him into a lovely ride.  He deserves the chance poor love and I really wish you every success and lookf forward to updates.  Good on ya x


----------



## Pebbles (11 June 2011)

Vickijay said:



			Someone mentioned me and my mare earlier in this monster thread so thought I would reply!

I never asked the forum if I should buy this mare....







I wonder what HHO would of said if I had?!

I did buy her. She was rising 4 though so had slightly more of a excuse for looking so terrible!! She was much nicer behaved than your chap! She only got hooligany after she got fitter!!

This was a couple of months in...







I think he looks in pain, hopefully just from ill fitting tack. Id still get everything checked asap and I think I would go down the line of checking for ulcers as his behaviour is really textbook symptoms. 

You ride him just like I do mine (and Ive had 5 ex racers now) laugh at the silliness and just quietly carry on. I think its the only way. It has worked with mine and they have all been well behaved enough.

I think it will be a fun adventure, even though he does look like a bit of a monkey. But monkeys are good fun, as long as you dont topple off them too often and hopefully when you look back to today in the future you will not believe that this is what you started with. I cant believe I started with that ^^^ but now shes...

















We do also jump (anything, even things I didnt ask too, on one occasion, her 3rd time XC schooling, a Novice BE scary trakehner that was next to a open ditch I wanted to jump, Lill didnt see the ditch but did see the trakehner so thats what we jumped!!) Were going to BD soon and BE and I want a baby from her one day. 

I wonder if I had set out all that as my plan at the start people would of thought I was crazy, not so much now though as shes grown into a super horse.

So it can work. Lets hope it does for you  Good luck x
		
Click to expand...

Wow, what a success story, just had to jump in and congratulate you, what a beautiful transformation into a stunning happy horse, well done you must be very proud !


----------



## Holly Hocks (11 June 2011)

Just spent ages reading all the replies!!  I think the horse is lovely - I have two ex-racers and they really do make fabulous horses.  I don't think I would consider anything else, despite the vets bills they seem to bring!  Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Jesstickle (11 June 2011)

I think he is gorgeous because he looks just like my girly. I also didn't ask the forum if I should  buy her as she looked like this

(incidentally my mother said she looked like a donkey)








and now she looks more like this (long in the pastern and over at the knee )


----------



## Vickijay (11 June 2011)

tallyho! said:



			vickyjay................ WOW!!!
		
Click to expand...




Pebbles said:



			Wow, what a success story, just had to jump in and congratulate you, what a beautiful transformation into a stunning happy horse, well done you must be very proud !
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I am super proud of her and it goes to show the OP that even the most dreadful looking horse can turn into something rather smart


----------



## Holly Hocks (11 June 2011)

I'm sure that if I'd asked about this horse last year, I'd have got the replies not to touch her, but what a difference a few months can make.

September 2010 after over two months in horse hospital






And this taken first thing this morning in the field - yes she is facing downhill before you ask!!  This is after she has had about three weeks off as well - work starts again tomorrow!


----------



## dozzie (11 June 2011)

Whatever happens OP you will learn a lot from this horse. Hopefully it will go well for you, but if not you will still have learnt. 

Best of luck with him.


----------



## navaho (11 June 2011)

Some lovely before & after pics going on


----------



## ticobay831 (11 June 2011)

Really pleased you bought him, he looks a real sweetie, im sure youl have lots of fun with him..  Godd luck


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 June 2011)

jesstickle said:



			and now she looks more like this (long in the pastern and *over at the knee *)






Click to expand...

I just don't see it. 

This is over at the knee






PS. She looks so much better now JT.


----------



## VioletStripe (12 June 2011)

Have been watching this thread with interest - loving the success stories and before and after pics, they're amazing!

OP - congrats on your purchase, if it feels right, it feels right and I'm sure you'll be having loads of fun together! You ride lovely and quietly, which seems to be what he needs and I'm sure when you're more used to each other he'll give it his all - will look forward to more pics and updates!  xx


----------



## Damnation (12 June 2011)

When I saw the video I thought..
"That girl has an arse of glue!!!" 

I think you ride him quietly and well. The bunnyhopping and napping look to be pain related - but then you already knew that.

If you have the money and time to get him sorted (which it sounds like you do!) I think he will be a little stunner.

He does look more mature in the second lot of pics too. 

I bought a mare who everyone told me not to touch with a bargepole - she blossomed beautifully! If it hadn't of been for her back she probibily would have gone to AM dressage (she could do all the movements in walk and trot but canter made her lame!!).

Good luck with this boy, I look forward to seeing progress pics  Many many pics


----------



## Flibble (12 June 2011)

Well I have read this thread with interest I wish I was the nice quiet chilled out rider that OP is but I will say as I am at the start of my search for a new horse I will look at more of what is inside the horses head than first impressions of how a horse looks so thank you all.


----------



## Jesstickle (12 June 2011)

Faracat said:



			I just don't see it. 

This is over at the knee


PS. She looks so much better now JT.
		
Click to expand...

No actually that photo doesn't show it at all! But she is. Only very slightly though. I'll try and find one where you can see it! 

And in fairness she was in her winter woolies when I bought her so she had to look better after. My vet thought she was part Connie when she first met her as she was so hairy (she is definitely all TB!).


----------



## brighteyes (12 June 2011)

dozzie said:



			Whatever happens OP you will learn a lot from this horse. Hopefully it will go well for you, but if not you will still have learnt. 

Best of luck with him.

Click to expand...

Very true and I'm in agreement.  Nice to see the other horses which have come good - very cheering


----------



## aimsymc (12 June 2011)

Flashpaddler said:



			"It has to be said, as bad as it sounds that it is also a real probability that he could end up a very sad field ornament or even worse!"

You can pay £50K for a horse, have one fall or kick and get a "field ornament".  Owning any horse has inherent risks.  Good luck Becksy, he is a very, very lucky boy to have found you and from what you've said of his history, he deserves a big chunk of luck.
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly! I had my bargain tb for 10 yrs, only lost her couple of weeks ago due to fracture. she was a bag of bones with not great conformation when i got her, But turned out to be the most Beautiful, kind horse you could wish for! Even with her confo she stayed sound and we done a bit of everything over the years. Best of luck with him becky id say hes worth a chance!! xx


----------



## Elsbells (12 June 2011)

I have to confess, I did the same and don't regret a day!

I did post asking how long to get your difficult horses right.

Here are some before and after pics of mine

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=461065


----------



## teddyt (12 June 2011)

I watched the video and I see a very confused, insecure horse who is also uncomfortable. OP- you sit very well. Im glad you have bought him, he needs a hell of a lot of time and patience but you seem like you understand what you are letting yourself in for.

Good luck


----------



## Mike007 (12 June 2011)

Good luck ,I loved the video. Glad he found you.


----------



## Kokopelli (12 June 2011)

I really look forward to hearing updates. 
You're a fab rider and really dealt with him well. 

Andy had strops like that until we found out he had ulcers once he was on supplement for them they stopped.


----------



## devilwoman (12 June 2011)

I could do with a lovely rider like you for my asbo mare 

Good luck with him, he looks gorgeous and i'm sure you'll do wonders with him


----------



## Firewell (12 June 2011)

Good luck, I think he's nice and I enjoyed the videos too .

My TB span horribly when I went to try him and rode him up a track but I got him anyway and he's the best horse I've had.

Fingers crossed for you .


----------



## Saree (12 June 2011)

Just sat here and read this thread right from begining to end...what a lovely person you are, OP, and a great rider.

At the end of the day time, love and fun is what will turn him around, not how much money you bought him for, what his confirmation is like or what any one else on here thinks of him. 

I wish we could fast forward a year and see what you've done with him, I'm willing to bet you'll have as big a transformation as the lady with the bay mare =)


----------



## KVH (13 June 2011)

So! When does he arrive!


----------



## Little Squirrel (13 June 2011)

Fresh One!!! He'll get out of all that monkeying around with time and work. People don't realise about how horses out of training are ridden in a string in 90% of yards, especially in the UK so when they are expected to go on their own they panic...... this in turn gets treated as being naughty which it's not. He wasn't being nasty, he was confused. He'll be a super horse very soon and I wish you all the luck in the world with him!!


----------



## Ladylina83 (13 June 2011)

Epic thread !! - I can't wait for an update once he is home


----------



## PollyP99 (13 June 2011)

I too am in awe of the OP's sticky ar$e and calm humour filled quiet riding ability.  I would say this horse has won the lotto in getting bought by you!

And for the poster who said' 'broncing in canter is never just naughtiness' please come and tell that to my 18 year old cob who has just developed this trait when racing his field mates!  

I think you rode through it all in style and he will soon get the idea that his tricks mean nothing to you I'm sure!

Cant wait to see after pics in a few months

Good luck


----------



## premiersporthorsesuk (13 June 2011)

soulfull said:



			we must have posted at similar times.  the link I posted above you says at the end she wasn't something to SJ/event

No I don't think he will stand up to it (sorry)
		
Click to expand...

I don't think its fair to judge the horse when he's clearly not fit and has no condition. You have to see past the horse he is now, to the horse he could become. You never know until you see how he progresses! He could turn out to be a very good event horse or he might not. Just think people shouldn't be so quick to judge.


----------

